# Boarding Issues?



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all! So I am new here and I am very frustrated. I have a small 3 stall barn with a feed room and hay room behind the barn. We have grass paddocks and a sand arena in the works. we have a room on the side of the house that is air conditioned and locked for tack. We got our first full boarder about a year ago and the first 4-5 months were great! The nicest lady, she has been out of horses for 30 years and she only owned her horse for about 6 months when she moved here. She did not know much but was very open to my advice. 

Well things have not been good for about 5-6 months now. She started to become very strange. So the boarding agreement is $600 a month (average here) and her horse gets a stall, cleaned daily, water cleaned daily, grain AM/PM, and hay 3-4 times a day and daily turnout. I also gave her my horses stall in the back of the barn which has a small turnout connected to it. My two horses go out separate at night (my horse will freak if he is left in the heat) and my light horse gets sunburned. My pony and her horse go out during the day. 

It started when I allowed her and her husband to cut part of the fence and put chains up to connect his turnout to the big paddock. That way he can go in and out of that stall. I thought it was a good idea and didn't mind. Well that area soon become "his paddock" and she would freak if any other horse was in there or if I locked him out of his stall because he would sit in his stall all day. He would start to stock up on his back leg and she would come and hand walk him 3 times a day. Then she would come back and it would be blown up again so she would start crying and freaking out. I tried to tell her that it is not a big deal and it is just because he sits in a stall almost 24 hours a day. I locked him out one day - all day- and his ankle never blew up. She freaked that I left him out and said he will die of heat stroke (the paddock has water and half of it is covered in shade all day). So she insisted his chains be left open. He would sit in his stall all day and his ankle blew up again. The vet came said he was fine and it was just cosmetic but sold her an 80 dollar cream that would keep it down. She insisted trying to tell me it was a "medical condition" even though the vet said otherwise and he "NEEDS" to have access to his paddock and stall 24/7. 

Well when my pony came home from training, she was in heat and frazzled from the move. She is a 4 year old, very high energy pony. So she would go in at night in the stall next to my boarder's horse and out during the day because we only have 3 stalls and now 4 horses. I had to lock her horse out of his stall so they wouldn't get hurt if they went in the stall together. Well she got mad so she locked my pony in the small paddock without water, so she could open her horses stall up to the large area. My pony would also go and put her nose through the boards in the stall and her horse would bite her and she would squeal and squirt. Well my boarder FREAKED out and started smacking my pony in the face saying she is a ***** and makes her horse mean. I freaked on her and almost kicked her out but she promised not to mess with the turnout arrangements or touch my pony again.

Also not to mention every time he gets hurt - (coliced once, cut his leg another time, and ripped a huge chunk of skin out of his chest) it is my light horses fault and she demands my light horse be kept away from her horse. It is never her fault and They are never near each-other except when she puts him in his stall during the day when hes supposed to be out. 

So just this week, she came up with this "bright" idea to take his old halter and tie it around the post in the back of his stall. and when she brings him in the afternoon she hands his 20 pound bucket of hay cubes on it. (her horse is so overweight but she keeps stuffing him) she also moved his haynet because him and my horse "fight" and my horse annoys him and eats all of his food. (through the stall in a haynet... right...) 
So she left and was going to come back later to let him back out and when she leaves he starts pressing his butt against the boards, and kicking out at my horse. My horse screams and rears up almost flipping over. he keeps kicking kicking and kicking. So i grab him, put him outside with the pony and he calms down and doesn't lift his head off the ground.

So i texted her and asked her not to move his buckets/haynets and to not feed anyone unless all the horses are getting fed. And I said i put him outside and now he is fine. Well she said to me that her horse is too gentle to do that and it was my horse who always starts it. She was also questioning why I feel my hard keeper so much grain and hay when her horse gets so little and that its not fair. She also mentioned how her and her horse NEED their own place.

Im at a loss for words! She over-feeds the crap out of her already foundered horse (feeds him a whole bag of carrots at one time for a treat, steals hay, gets mad that I only feed my horses alfalfa and not him, and feeds him 40 pounds of soaked hay cubes a day.) Everytime he does something stupid and gets hurt it's my horse's fault, and she comes to my house 5-6 times a day to check on him. She brings him in between 11-4, so he only gets about 4-5 hours out a day. and she refuses to let him out at night because he will get hurt.

And she will not listen about how he is overweight, and needs more time out everyday! she think he is really really old but he just turned 17! She also made a comment about how boarding here is like A la carte - you have to pay for everything extra!!

I don't know what to say or what to do?! she is so stubborn and thinks she knows everything! After this week I am about to make it that he is either out all day or all night. That he cannot be fed during non feeding times, and that she needs to stop pointing fingers at my horses. I do so much for her and her horse and try to make her comfortable here but she is never happy it seems! and she is constantly acting like I do not know how to care for her horse properly. 

But the point of my rant here is... am I being to sensitive about all of this? Or do I have the right to be mad!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just tell her it's time to move? She sounds incredibly annoying, why would you want to deal with that at your home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

egrogan said:


> Just tell her it's time to move?


That was exactly what I thought after reading half of your post, OP.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh yikes....that was hard to read. I know it's easier said than done to kick her out, and you will lose money, but someone's going to get hurt.

You seem like a very nice, patient person who is dealing with a load of crap from this woman. I mean, she locked your pony out of your stall with no water to get revenge???? What the hell?! I wouldn't deal with that! Not in my house, woman! She seems so clueless that either your horse or her horse is going to get hurt very soon due to her stupidity and lack of knowledge. 

I don't think you're being too sensitive. I think you were so patient this whole time up until now! I would be so angry. I say kick her out. It'll be hard to do because you're very nice, it seems, but it has to be done. She's going to screw something up one day that won't be reversible. Please get rid of this awful woman! I hope you find someone to take her place, soon! Good luck!! Keep us updated.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

OP, do you really want all the drama and headaches? Give her notice and find someone that fits your situation better. Life is too short to be aggravated all the time.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly at this point you are enabling her. She is drama and you are letting the drama happen.

I am also an extremely patient and laid back person but she would of been gone a LONG time ago.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you all... I'm all for giving second chances even though sometimes I know I shouldn't. And when I tried to kick her out the first time she started crying and giving me a sob story and I guess I just need to toughen up! I just wish everyone could be happy and peaceful!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

This is your barn at your HOME. It should feel like a sanctuary, not a hell hole. If she doesn't like it tell her to pack it up and move. In the future include in your board contract that if things "aren't working out" you'll give a months notice for the boarder to arrange moving. It's not worth the hassle! You can find a better boarder who will obey the rules, or at least take up their concerns with you w bit more maturely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It sounds to me like the two of you are just not a good match. I can see some things that are unfair for both sides and see why both would be unhappy. I'd sit down with the boarder and make it clear what is and is not included in the board. 

Do away with the connection between the stall and the paddock- if the horse is out, then it's out, and when it's in, it's in. From your description, you're not set up to give her a private paddock. If that's what she needs she'll need to move.

I'd recommend reconsidering if you want to have a boarder at all. No one is going to have the exact same thoughts on care as you, and it's clear that it bugs you that you consider her horse overfed, kept in too much, etc. It's her prerogative to manage her horse as she sees fit unless it conflicts with the terms of the boarding contract (for example, if the contract stated that the stall was only 'hers' at night to allow you to rotate the 4 horses through the 3 stalls, then putting her horse back inside whenever she felt like it would violate those terms)


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

verona1016... I know I will never have the same ideas as others as far as care and I have tried to work with her. I did do away with the turnout so when he's in, he's in and when he's out, he's out. But the issue is - he is terribly obese and he has lamitis and has already foundered once. I do not want to see something happen to him and the other issue is that when something happens either because it was a freak incident or it was her or her horses doing... She FREAKS out and starts pointing fingers at me and my horses. She crys and throws stuff and has a total meltdown. The reason why I want him to have more time out is because he does not get along well with my mare who is next to him during the day and that is what caused him to almost knock my barn down and almost caused her to flip and he got his leg caught in the board. Now if I wasn't there to help him get in out he could of gotten really hurt and it would have been my or horses fault. As soon as he's outside, he's perfectly fine. And when he's in at night with the pony- they are great.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Also... I did talk to her this morning. It did not go over well but I gave her a months notice and I really might need her to leave sooner. This morning I caught her messing with the already pre-measured grain and supplements. Telling me that she didn't believe I put in all his supplements (which I do for every PM feeding) so she doubled them and added another half scoop of grain. 

I called the lady who told me about her when I was first looking for a boarder and she was the one who trailered her to my place. And she said she's been kicked out of her barn and one other barn within 6 months of coming to mine but she thought she'd do better here since its private. But she refuses to do anything more with the lady so she will not trailer her somewhere else. And I do not have a trailer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

The lady sounds like she has more issues then just horse related. Best of luck to you. Keep us updated.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck! Glad you took the first step to getting her out.

Not having a trailer for her is not your problem- it's hers!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is good you gave her notice to move. While a person with one horse kept boarded may not need a trailer, I think a place with multiple horses and/or that takes in boarders does need one, so that is another good reason for her to move. 

Many/most times I have seen boarders move their horse, the new barn comes to get the horse so that should not be much of an issue for her if she can find a new facility.

I'm a little stuck on a detail - hay cubes are sold in 40 lb bags at the local TSC for $14-$18 per bag. Is she actually feeding her horse a whole bag of cubes every day? In addition to hard feed, hay, and grazing?


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

My neighbor lets me use her trailer and she trailers for me sometimes but she knew my boarder from the previous barn she was at and wants nothing to do with her. But I'm not worried. If she has to walk, oh well! There are barns all down the roads! Haha just kidding... Kinda..

And anndankv - he gets a half scoop strategy AM/PM, a couple handfuls of a high fat rice brand supplement (she insists on him getting a scoop but..) and about 5-6 decently heavy flakes and light grazing. And no an entire bag daily but she goes through about 4 bags a week. And it's straight alfalfa. And not to mention she either gives him 4-5 apples, a 10 pound bag of carrots, or if she forgets to bring something - half my jar of purina Apple cookies >:l all in one sitting for "treats". It's madness since hes such a easy keeper and he is out of work right now, even when he's "in work" it's very light riding. Her words - " I could keep stuffing him until it's coming out of his sides!" .... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Does sound like it's coming out of his FEET!!!

good for you. Now big breath and ignore her. Do the bare minimum for her horse (feed/water/turnout) whatever is in your board agreement or is basic care. Be careful as I feel she may not respect that you gave her notice.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes it is quite a relief... Once she is gone I'm going to give myself a little break, and I will put an ad up for another boarder as the money helped greatly but I will have to give an interview first!!! Before I owned this property I have boarded my horses at other barns all my life and I have seen some very strange things but this past few months tops it all that's for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for replying, it is good you have asked her to leave.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Freespirit96 said:


> when something happens either because it was a freak incident or it was her or her horses doing... She FREAKS out and starts pointing fingers at me and my horses. She crys and throws stuff and has a total meltdown.


She would have found every single thing she threw tossed on the other side of my fence (outside the property line) and when she quit throwing things I would stick the lead rope in her hand and say, "Get out, NOW." and that would be the end of that. She's taken you and your horses hostage to her insanity and you're letting her keep it up. Glad to read you gave her notice, don't back down.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes I am not backing down... Have not talked to her since this morning and I do feel like a fool for putting up with it for so long but I just assumed she was going through some stuff and everyone deserves help and a second chance. Learned my lesson!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

All for second chances. For sane rational people who are respectful to you and your property- and most of all your ANIMALS!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Freespirit96 said:


> Yes I am not backing down... Have not talked to her since this morning and I do feel like a fool for putting up with it for so long but I just assumed she was going through some stuff and everyone deserves help and a second chance. Learned my lesson!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe in 2nd chances but not for people who are abusive to me, my animals, my property AND expect me to be their step and fetch it whenever they feel like having a hissy. Wall eyed fits are a quick guarantee to get someone escorted right off my place.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

That sounds a bit not nice.

I don't really get it all. Everywhere I have ever boarded pretty much said: this is the way we do things, do it this way or leave. And it works. Yes, sometimes I'd like to have more or less turnout or something but its not a huge deal. 

For the next boarder you get have a contract with a clear list of what is provided. Perhaps you are better off just feeding hay, and then the boarder can provide pre-mixed foods if they want you to feed?

I don't think someone who boards horses needs a trailer... over half of the places I've kept my horse at certainly has not offered any form of transport.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have any expensive tack or supplies in your barn, I'd probably lock them up in your house til she's gone. Good luck with the situation!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You have far more patients than I do, she'd have been gone a long time ago and probably blackballed in my area once word got around.

I do have to ask, did the vet not say anything to her about how obese her horse is?


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

verona1016 said:


> It sounds to me like the two of you are just not a good match. I can see some things that are unfair for both sides and see why both would be unhappy. I'd sit down with the boarder and make it clear what is and is not included in the board.
> 
> Do away with the connection between the stall and the paddock- if the horse is out, then it's out, and when it's in, it's in. From your description, you're not set up to give her a private paddock. If that's what she needs she'll need to move.
> 
> I'd recommend reconsidering if you want to have a boarder at all. No one is going to have the exact same thoughts on care as you, and it's clear that it bugs you that you consider her horse overfed, kept in too much, etc. It's her prerogative to manage her horse as she sees fit unless it conflicts with the terms of the boarding contract (for example, if the contract stated that the stall was only 'hers' at night to allow you to rotate the 4 horses through the 3 stalls, then putting her horse back inside whenever she felt like it would violate those terms)


I don't think OP's issue is having or not having a boarder. I don't think if another boarder came along, she would have the same issue because this woman she's currently dealing with is exceptionally irrational lol? It is her prerogative to manage her horse, yes, but clearly she's doing some things to put her horse at risk. And plain and simple, it's OP's house/barn, and she's not ok with seeing how badly this woman's horse is turning out due to being overfed like a mad man. It's just unhealthy and 99% of horse owners are knowledgable enough to know better. I'd do the same thing as OP and kick her out. Just because one boarder is an absolute disaster does not mean OP can't or doesn't want to handle other boarders.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Freespirit96 said:


> Yes I am not backing down... Have not talked to her since this morning and I do feel like a fool for putting up with it for so long but I just assumed she was going through some stuff and everyone deserves help and a second chance. Learned my lesson!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't feel like a fool. Sometimes you don't have an answer to a situation like this until you see everyone else's opinion. It was very nice of you to give her a second chance because in another world where she wasn't crazy, she might have needed it! You're a great person for being so patient. So glad you kicked her out! Agreeing with other people, though - lock up your expensive tack and supplies, only provide the bare minimum, and keep a close eye on her. I have a feeling she's evil and will try to get some sort of "revenge" for being kicked out, if you will.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is not up to you to trailer this horse. What you can do is let her know that there will be a penalty of an additional $10 per day should the horse not leave. It's up to her to find the horse a ride.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello everyone... Horseychick87 - no the vet does not say anything as far as I know.

I have been avoiding her at all cost. I feel like a prisoner on my own property. But I am trying to keep the peace and keep her somewhat happy while she is here for the rest of her time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why worry about keeping her happy, she's not concerned about bullying you. Shake your head girl. I suspect you don't want a confrontation. Stand your ground, it's your property and your rules.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

She would have been out the first time she had a tantrum if it was me... Your barn, your rules period. When I board at a barn I don't expect them to change the way they do things to suite me. If I don't like it I won't board there.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are an adult. Your boarder is a petulant child. ACT like an adult. You will and you CAN be around her while you help her prepare to move out. You do have every right to have her evicted immediately, so you are being kind not to do that.
If you intend to be a barn owner you will need a contract and a spine. I could have both, but I choose not to let anybody board, even though a neighbor with horses boarded one hour away asked me not long ago.
If you don't need the extra income, don't let anybody else keep horses in your barn. You have lovely facilities and should just enjoy them with friends and family.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

anndankev said:


> I think it is good you gave her notice to move. While a person with one horse kept boarded may not need a trailer, I think a place with multiple horses and/or that takes in boarders does need one, so that is another good reason for her to move.


Why should a boarding barn have to supply a truck & trailer for the boarders? I board horses for other people & while I have a rig it's not for use by the boarders. That would be like renting an apartment & expecting the landlord to give you a car.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, my thoughts on the necessity of a trailer are for medical emergencies; injuries and such. Not for supplying boarders with a truck and trailer for general use.

Aside from that, places I have boarded have also derived income from hauling boarder's horses to shows and events. But that is not a necessity in my opinion.

I also feel that anyone with horse(s) on their own property would be better off with a trailer than without. For emergencies.

Some examples:

I saw a horse get tangled up with a goat on a cable. The cable wrapped around the pastern of the horse with the goat pulling on it. Cut all the way around. Woodland Run Vet was about a mile down the road.

I got the two untangled, loaded the horse and he was being sewn up within 20 minutes, no permanent damage. Luckily I got to him before cutting any tissue/tendons. Not even a scar. 

A mare with a twisted gut, emergency hauled to OSU in the middle of the night. Lost her anyway.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

While I agree it's a good idea to have a trailer for emergencies, I would still expect that to be the boarder's responsibility. I've never been under the impression that any BO would haul my horse in an emergency, I always took it as my responsibility even though I don't have a trailer.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Regardless it's not an emergency and the lady has a months notice..


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I need to explain why I made the Off Topic comment about who I think should have a trailer. It is certainly not a mandate, only my humble opinion. 

While reading the original post, and some replies before mine, there were several references to the real possibility of a horse getting hurt, then on page 2 I learned neither one had a trailer. And that is what prompted me to make that comment - only thinking about emergencies. 

There are two sides to every story, that is an old saying. I believe there are way more than 2 sides, but again that is just my opinion and not necessarily correct. OK, so to go further, here are some excerpts from posts that triggered the content of my entire post:




Freespirit96 said:


> Hi all! So I am new here ...
> 
> the boarding agreement is $600 a month (average here) and her horse gets a *stall*, cleaned daily, water cleaned daily, grain AM/PM, and hay 3-4 times a day and daily *turnout*. ...
> 
> ...


BO changing the agreement?



kelseyannxo said:


> ... someone's *going to get hurt*.
> 
> You seem like a very nice, patient person ... she locked your pony out of your stall with no water to get revenge???? ... *either your horse or her horse is going to get hurt very soon* ...


Reply stressing that a horse will be hurt.



verona1016 said:


> It sounds to me like the two of you are just not a good match. *I can see some things that are unfair for both sides *and see why both would be unhappy. ...
> 
> I'd recommend reconsidering if you want to have a boarder at all. No one is going to have the *exact same thoughts on care as you*, and it's clear that it *bugs you that *you consider her horse overfed, kept in too much, etc. It's her prerogative to manage her horse as she sees fit *unless it conflicts* with the terms of the boarding contract (for example, if the contract stated that the stall was only 'hers' at night to allow you to rotate the 4 horses through the 3 stalls, then putting her horse back inside whenever she felt like it would violate those terms)


^^^ Very sensible reply.



Freespirit96 said:


> ... *I did do away with the turnout* so when he's in, he's in and when he's out, he's out. But the issue is - he is terribly obese and he has lamitis and has *already foundered* once. ...
> 
> BO going to insist that a foundered horse be turned out for all day !!!!
> 
> The *reason *why I want him to have more time out is *because he does not get along well with my mare who is next to him* during the day and that is what caused him to almost knock my barn down and almost caused her to flip and he g*ot his leg caught in the boar*d. Now if I wasn't there to help him get in out he *could of gotten really hurt* ...


Refer to above, he did cut his leg, was it this incident? If so then he DID really get hurt.



Freespirit96 said:


> ... I called the lady who told me about her when I was first looking for a boarder and she was the one who *trailered her to my place*. And she said she's been kicked *out of her barn* and one other barn within 6 months of coming to mine but she thought she'd do better here since its private. But she refuses to do anything more with the lady so *she will not trailer her somewhere else*. And *I do not have a trailer*


Neither one has a trailer. What if there is an emergency? Seems like a lot of people think a horse may get injured.



anndankev said:


> I think it is good you gave her notice to move. While a person with one horse kept boarded may not need a trailer, *I think* a place with multiple horses and/or that takes in boarders does need one, so that is another good reason for her to move.
> 
> Just my opinion, actually friendly helpful hint, guess I did not make myself clear, and/or should not have stuck my nose in it.
> 
> ...


Still stuck on that little detail.



Freespirit96 said:


> My *neighbor lets me use her trailer* and she trailers for me sometimes but she knew my boarder from the previous barn she was at and *wants nothing to do with her.* ...
> 
> And anndankv - ... *no an entire bag daily* but she goes through about *4 bags a week*. ... *10 pound bag of carrots*_... _


OK an exaggeration, still 4 bags is outrageous.
I buy the largest bags of carrots I can find - they weigh 5 pounds.
Maybe still a little exaggerated?



Well I have spent a lot of time on this, hope you all can see where I am coming from. I've been around the forum a number of years. I don't think you'll find many, if any, conflicts in my stories. Even if told on different threads. 

Hope no one harbors any bad feelings towards me, my opinion really matters very little in the big picture anyway.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

anndankay while I agree that ideally every horse would have a trailer accessible at all times that's not realistic nor possible. I in fact do not own a trailer. If I needed one I would borrow one, but our vet would come to us so it would need to be a major situation to need to travel and if that major the horse may not be able to travel. I would love to have one, right now I don't. I don't see anything to jump on here aside from idealism.

I agree there are two sides but that doesn't really change anything here does it? If the boarder isn't happy she can leave but she would rather stay and create drama. As the owner of the facility the OP is welcome to do whatever she wants. All the things the OP has done are logical thought out things to help the wellbeing of the horse (her part of the contract) and maintain a peaceful well run facility. If you disagree that is fine but that wasn't what you posted.

The trailer thing is extremely O/T and while a good point your post seemed to make it sound like it was on topic which was confusing. The OP is NOT obligated in ANY way shape or form to provide a trailer for the boarder whether for this purpose or any other, including injury, which won't even matter as the horse is leaving.

Even if the OP did have a trailer then she is still NOT obligated to let the boarder use it. Just a very long thought out post that doesn't seem relevant. Shrug.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

anndankev said:


> OK an exaggeration, still 4 bags is outrageous.
> I buy the largest bags of carrots I can find - they weigh 5 pounds.
> Maybe still a little exaggerated?


I have no comment on the rest of the post, other than to mention you brought up points I hadn't thought of. 

But on the topic of carrot bags, I used to buy bags of carrots for my stepmom that were at least 10 pounds, probably more like 20. 

Though BO did break contract by locking a horse out of his stall, if it was just one day, and just to see whether or not that would stop the stocking up, I wouldn't see it as much as issue, personally. Though, I would expect to be told this is happening.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are boarding, you need to be specific, the horse will a stall , with or with out turn out. 
And the turn out will be with or without another horse. 
You will be bothered by boarders. This is just a fact.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I am curious to hear feedback from the original poster on how the lady is behaving since she has been ask to leave.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

anndankev said:


> I guess I need to explain why I made the Off Topic comment about who I think should have a trailer. It is certainly not a mandate, only my humble opinion.
> 
> While reading the original post, and some replies before mine, there were several references to the real possibility of a horse getting hurt, then on page 2 I learned neither one had a trailer. And that is what prompted me to make that comment - only thinking about emergencies.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from and on the food yes I was speaking not literally but if you saw the amount of treats and food she fed him it's hard not to say anything when you know no horse should be fed like that. 
And I do have a neighbor who trailers for me or let's me use hers in an emergency.
And as far as insisting he stay outside and locking him out of his stall... In the boarding agreement she signed it said he gets turnout during the day. And that was it. For the first 4-5 months she was fine with it but then she started bringing him during the day when he started destroying my barn and I insisted he go back out and stay out like he is supposed to during the day. That is our schedule. I did nothing without consulting with her but when you are talking to someone that knows very little about what she is talking about and causes a fit about every little thing it can be very difficult. 

Yes her horse got hurt, from her putting him in during the day when he is not supposed to be!! 
Yes this is my first time having a boarder but I have boarded my own horses most of my life and this is beyond anything I've ever seen! and I really liked the lady at first and she needed help since she's been out of horses for so long and everyone so far has kicked her out. And look where that got me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

when I used to have to board my horses.. I never said a word to anyone, never got involved in what others did with their animals and what the BO did with their farm. I let the BO decide when my guys went in and out and how long etc. and yes my horse went out at night there too because they realized he would tear up their pastures if they left him out during the day... So what's the difference if I leave him out all day because he destroys my barn if he's in??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

She comes once a day now instead of 6 or 7 and rinses him off and puts him back outside. She is feeding him less and not fighting me with the turnout situation since I contacted our vet and told her basically exactly what I put here. She agreed since the horse is heavy and has already foundered she needs to cut out the hay cubes all together. She still gives him a quart a day but what can you do. And with him staying out all day with his "health issues" the vet said there is nothing health wise wrong with the horse and since he is happy outside and causes issues when he is in then he should stay outside. Since we have more than enough shade, grass, and water he will not die of heatstroke. She has an attitude with me whenever I am around, so I just stay clear. I just can't wait for this to be over. I'm tired of feeling like a **** idiot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Next time don't be so nice. The FIRST time a boarder gives you cr*p, tell them there's no room for that in your barn and they will have to be out by......... I would give them 2 or 3 days to find another barn and then that would be the end of it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't read everything, but, I think it's long past time that this boarder be invited to find a new arrangement for her horse, per whatever guidelines your contract has for giving her notice to leave. Then, just let her leave when she finds a new situation, don't make her stay until a specific date or anything.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Freespirit96 said:


> She comes once a day now instead of 6 or 7 and rinses him off and puts him back outside. She is feeding him less and not fighting me with the turnout situation since I contacted our vet and told her basically exactly what I put here. She agreed since the horse is heavy and has already foundered she needs to cut out the hay cubes all together. She still gives him a quart a day but what can you do. And with him staying out all day with his "health issues" the vet said there is nothing health wise wrong with the horse and since he is happy outside and causes issues when he is in then he should stay outside. Since we have more than enough shade, grass, and water he will not die of heatstroke. She has an attitude with me whenever I am around, so I just stay clear. I just can't wait for this to be over. I'm tired of feeling like a **** idiot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like all is well though I do personally question you calling her vet.


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Sounds like all is well though I do personally question you calling her vet.


She is leaving tomorrow and the vet is my vet as well and the lady told me to call her so I would believe he had medical issues. After the vet told me he was fine, she called her and said she wouldn't be using her services anymore since she lied to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah got it. Figured there was more.

Well this lady sounds completely whacko!!

Good, let us know how tomorrow goes.

IME no matter how sympathetic you are and what sob story you get about why someone has been kicked out multiple times- it WAS for good reasons!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Freespirit96 said:


> She is leaving tomorrow and the vet is my vet as well and the lady told me to call her so I would believe he had medical issues. After the vet told me he was fine, she called her and said she wouldn't be using her services anymore since she lied to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your vet is probably happy.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Just curious. Do you know where she is going? Wondering who has to deal with her next. 
Sounds like she got a place to go pretty fast. GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well she came to my house and told me about the all the great things this barn is going to do for her. $900 a month. I know of the barn she is going to and I really don't think she will survive. 20 stall barn with more than 20 horses. They breed, train and sell horses as well. She thinks he is getting his own individual turnout even though there is 14 pastures and they only use 7 at a time. She said she will no longer have to bring hay cubes to feed him since they said they will feed him enough hay... Six flakes a day! And basically made it seem like we didn't feed him. She said "oh I never have to worry about him being hurt there like I do here.. I'm only gonna go once a day to ride him under the light arena at night and no one will be there.." I know someone who boarded there before and it is a very big busy barn. And everyone rides at night because it's cooler! So she told me they make her feel like a princess and I told her that i treated her horse like my own, and I guarantee he will not get treated like that in a barn with 20+ horses. And not to mention barn drama x20!! So yes that barn might be great but you can't compare apples to oranges! And I walked away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

She's someone else's problem now. Enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, best of luck to her and her horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just say, "HMMMMMMMMM" and breathe for a while.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Freespirit96 said:


> Well she came to my house and told me about the all the great things this barn is going to do for her. $900 a month. I know of the barn she is going to and I really don't think she will survive. 20 stall barn with more than 20 horses. They breed, train and sell horses as well. She thinks he is getting his own individual turnout even though there is 14 pastures and they only use 7 at a time. She said she will no longer have to bring hay cubes to feed him since they said they will feed him enough hay... Six flakes a day! And basically made it seem like we didn't feed him. She said "oh I never have to worry about him being hurt there like I do here.. I'm only gonna go once a day to ride him under the light arena at night and no one will be there.." I know someone who boarded there before and it is a very big busy barn. And everyone rides at night because it's cooler! So she told me they make her feel like a princess and I told her that i treated her horse like my own, and I guarantee he will not get treated like that in a barn with 20+ horses. And not to mention barn drama x20!! So yes that barn might be great but you can't compare apples to oranges! And I walked away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honestly I would of just said "have a GREAT time!!" with a very genuine smile :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Freespirit96 said:


> Well she came to my house and told me about the all the great things this barn is going to do for her. $900 a month. I know of the barn she is going to and I really don't think she will survive. 20 stall barn with more than 20 horses. They breed, train and sell horses as well. She thinks he is getting his own individual turnout even though there is 14 pastures and they only use 7 at a time. She said she will no longer have to bring hay cubes to feed him since they said they will feed him enough hay... Six flakes a day! And basically made it seem like we didn't feed him. She said "oh I never have to worry about him being hurt there like I do here.. I'm only gonna go once a day to ride him under the light arena at night and no one will be there.." I know someone who boarded there before and it is a very big busy barn. And everyone rides at night because it's cooler! So she told me they make her feel like a princess and I told her that i treated her horse like my own, and I guarantee he will not get treated like that in a barn with 20+ horses. And not to mention barn drama x20!! So yes that barn might be great but you can't compare apples to oranges! And I walked away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honestly I would of just said "have a GREAT time!!" with a very genuine smile :wink:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I would have toasted her walking away with a a cold corona!


----------



## Freespirit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh I'm loving it! Went out to the barn today and took my sweet time. No fighting, quiet and peaceful! It's nice not needing to worry about pleasing a boarder.. But the money definitely helped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like good riddance to me  Glad you've found some peace! No one should feel like that, much less on their own property!


----------

